# European Financial crisis



## anuj21k (15 Jun 2012)

Just read that Cyprus will need bailout now. So its Portugal, Ireland, Greece, Spain....so far but the list continues to grow at a continous pace. So no offece to Germany but they seem to have made the most of the Euro in sense of devaluing thier currency and accumulating trade surplus based on that, they are offcourse reluctant to spend this surplus all around Europe. General feeling is Italy, Netherlands, France might follow the bailout queue. What Europe is coming to, it seems like a unique scenario that had never happened before and there seems no end to the plight.
I am just worried that what future hold for Europe, I know its all about speculation but if worse comes to worse and Eurozone breaks up you can just imagine the mess left behind but its impossible to quantify, what will happen to our savings, mortgages, property, loans, jobs, government, guess you can only speculate.
I would like to know what is the likely scenario now is Euro breakup imminent and its gonna happen no matter what?
Is it good idea to buy a family home in this enviornment of uncertainity, or convert Euros in sterling is the best policy, or buy american shares/dollars, or invest in Asia........
When will the dust settle and we'll have a clear picture of new Euro-pe [if I can call it that] ......


----------



## Chris (21 Jun 2012)

All good questions, but nobody knows for sure. I'm cautioning on the safe side, by not owning property which wi make it easier for me to relocate. I don't have much euros or cash for that matter. 
Also note that Germany's economy was doing better before the Euro than since the Euro and they have been straddled with huge amounts of debt in the last few bailout years. Germany has not been the winner in the Euro experiment and many people in Germany are coming to realise this.


----------



## Birroc (26 Jun 2012)

Rice, pasta and beans are good investments right now.


----------



## RMCF (26 Jun 2012)

Thing thats scary, is that in the entire 4 yrs we have been listening to this Euro Crisis drama, Cyprus was not mentioned once.

Now they are on the way out.

Its all getting serious now, and if I hear one more high profile person say "Europe needs to do something soon..." I'll scream. I've been hearing this for about 2yrs.


----------

